# Factory, Atlas or Contact Pros for Yes Greats snowboard



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Hi 

I'm on the market for a new set of bindings and have researched here and on the web non stop on reviews as we unlucky Australians don't get demo days like our cousins in the Northern Hemisphere. 

I've got a 2012/2013 156cm Yes the greats snowboard that I will be taking with me to Japan next month and need to attach a new set on bindings to them. I had 390 Bosses and wasn't a big fan of them. 

Already got a jib/freestyle park deck (Rome artifact + Sierra Union Contacts SL) when i'm local but would like an all-mountain set up when I travel overseas. 

Budget is not a major issue but would like something all-mountain (30% Off-piste + 40% groomers (butters, popping off the sides, etc) + 30% park) . 

Boots are Nike Vapens size 9 US.



Would the Union Factory be too stiff and a overkill?
I use to have a pair of Forces a few years back would the Atlas be enough? 
Or should i hit up the Contact Pros? 

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

What is your riding style and what are you looking to get out of this set up. It sounds like you should stick with a mid flex responsive binding and now days that can be with or without the skate feel. It's all about what your looking for.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> What is your riding style and what are you looking to get out of this set up. It sounds like you should stick with a mid flex responsive binding and now days that can be with or without the skate feel. It's all about what your looking for.


Didn't he already mention the type of riding he wants the bindings for in his original post?
Looks like it to me.


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Hi Mystery

Not sure what you mean by my riding style (i think my style is more skatey as i like to engage the edges with my heel and toes not using the highback that much if that is what you meant). What i want to achieve is something that will help me improve on my jumps/spins and being able to learn to ride in deep snow properly as we don't get any of that in Australia. I would also like to occasionally hit some boxes in the park. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## 212byCH (Aug 12, 2013)

hey, 
i have the greats too! its a hectic board. I have burton cartels on them and they are a ripper!! although flex is a little soft it is still an awsome all-mountain. or look into this years union force too! Im sure they'll hold up just as well, i guess you said budget don't matter but i think the forces will be enough


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

If you say you like a "skate" feel, then definitely the NOW IPO'S. Otherwise, the Burton Genesis or Union Contact Pros would be great.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Didn't he already mention the type of riding he wants the bindings for in his original post?
> Looks like it to me.


Why don't you focus on the OP and bring something to the table rather than pick a fight. Dip shit. And by the way, saying you ride piste and hitting jumps and doing butter doesn't explain style. You can do all that with any set up. 


OP. I've had a bunch of different bindings. I've had Cartel, Hologram, Genesis, Flow Nx at, union forces, ride rodeo and some other junky binding when I first started. I ask your "style" because all these bindings have a different feel and they all are for different riding styles. For me, I like a binding that has good tip to tail flex but also responsive from heel to toe edging. But that's because it fits my riding "style". I have many other friends that like a more solid or stiff binding because it compliments their riding "style" better. All the bindings you are choosing from are a really good binding. But you really need to know the feel you are looking for. I'm not sure if a binding will make you better at something but more rather compliment the board and your style or preference. 

I'm currently riding the 2014 Genesis on a Proto and it is wonderful. It's a softer feel but still responsive. The hologram had an equal feel and also responsive but you could really lean tip to tail without much resistance. The Force was a solid or stiffer binding. It held your boot in place rather than letting it move from tip to tail with my legs (which many many people prefer). 

This is just my experience and how it felt to me but everyone has a different style and preference and it helps to know exactly what feel you are looking for. 

I don't have any experience with NOW bindings but they get good reviews. But it's all a preference thing. 

Good luck. Ask any questions you can think of and I'll try to share my opinion with you.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have malavitas on my Yes Great Beauties board. Perfect match for all mountain.


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Mystery thanks for the response seems like the snowboarding industry has changed over time as i always thought style of riding meant Freestyle, Free-ride, etc when doing a google search on "style of riding". Unless you mean in my own terms of course "what is my method of riding"?

Anyhow it is kind of hard to describe my style as there isn't enough snow in a year down under to experience different types of bindings and describe my style. However what you have described was something similar something responsive heel and toe, while able to flex tail and tip. 

I'm having trouble getting contact pros in my size online shipped to Australia so I've narrowed it down to the Union Factory and Union Forces 2014 since the forces are a bit stiffer (better heel/toe response i think?) on the highback compared to the Atlas this year I believe. 

Thoughts guys?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Why don't you focus on the OP and bring something to the table rather than pick a fight. Dip shit. And by the way, saying you ride piste and hitting jumps and doing butter doesn't explain style. You can do all that with any set up.


I made two statements based on your post. I was of the opinion that the OP had already defined the type of riding for which he wants the bindings.
If you took my comments as hostile, that's your interpretation.

The fact that the OP didn't understand your comment either supports my case.

Thank you for clarifying what you define as style for the two of us dip shits.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea I knew what I meant by style of riding was not clear. I should have made myself more clear of what I was meaning. I meant my sarcasm or whatever towards gray not you OP. Oh and greydragon, I've always found dip shit funny as hell yet meaningful. Lol. 

OP sorry to hear about the lack of snow. I really liked the Force, and it's a tough and durable binding but I have not rode the Factory but I would say it's an upgrade from the force. The force made it a little easier to control or flex my board due to its tip and tail stiffness in comparison to the genesis and hologram but I like the soft tip to tail flex because it feels more comfortable to me (personal preference). I think you'd be happy with either the Factory or Force and wouldn't notice the small differences.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll add that I have ridden Ride, Salomon, and Burton bindings, but now ride NOW Ipos exclusively. I find the hangar/kingpin concept makes for a very responsive binding, and I use it on softer freestyle boards and stiffer, more aggressive boards - just change the bushings accordingly.

I have read posts on this forum where people say they don't notice a difference with the NOWs, but I found them notably different, and better for my riding.

Can you get them in Australia?


----------



## krazibone (May 26, 2008)

Grey Dragon I see them available on some of our Australian online stores but they are 2013 models selling at prices equivalent to 2014 models on US stores which is mind boggling. 

I ended up pulling the trigger on a set of Union Factories i'm hoping that it will last a while and serve me well for my pow/all-mountain setup.


----------



## Ndanielson (Jan 20, 2014)

krazibone said:


> Grey Dragon I see them available on some of our Australian online stores but they are 2013 models selling at prices equivalent to 2014 models on US stores which is mind boggling.
> 
> I ended up pulling the trigger on a set of Union Factories i'm hoping that it will last a while and serve me well for my pow/all-mountain setup.


You'll like the factories, a bit stiffer, but still flexy enough. I have the 2014 CP's with the factory highbacks... perfect for what I like.


----------

